# Laminated bowl



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is my first attempt at a laminated bowl. Walnut, maple and paduak. Bowl is 8" diameter and 2" tall. Small foot left on well because I like bowls with feet (and it keeps me from turning throught the bottom :blink. Finished with 5 coats Doctors Woodshop High Build Friction Polish.























Here are some shavings just because I've never seen maple shavings from dry wood so tightly curled.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That's really nice looking. I like the single 'stripe' of paduak, it gives it some unique character.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is really a sharp bowl, I like the contrasting colors and shape, very nice.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking really good Steve. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is some nice turning there:thumbsup:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

- awesome -


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Ditto x 5 :thumbsup:

How did you make the laminations? I mean, what tools did you use to prep the glue edges, what type of glue did you use, how long did you clamp the pieces for ...

Pretend you're talking to somebody who's never glued two pieces of wood together. (Oh, wait -- you don't have to pretend :laughing


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I flattened one face on the jointer, ran the other through the table saw to get to thickness and then cleaned that one up on the jointer as well. Used Titebond 3 and 4 Bessey K-body clamps and left them clamped overnight


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

That's really nice!:thumbsup:

...and most of the maple shavings I've been getting lately look like sawdust!:laughing:

p


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

It looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice. I may try something like that later. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice bowl. A word of warning on the padauk, it looses the lovely red-orange color over time and turns brown. It may end up looking similar to the walnut. Unless there is somebody out there who knows how to prevent that from happening.

Bret


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

If the paduak is kept out of direct sun it loses its color much slower. I've also never had it go completely brown, it develops more of a dried blood color.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont like....its ugly. Just kidding. Its very cool and looks real sharp . I have been thinking about trying one and I think yours has just been the insperation to do it. I am thinking its best to glue up woods of simular density so they sand at the same rate???


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hwood said:


> I dont like....its ugly. Just kidding. Its very cool and looks real sharp . I have been thinking about trying one and I think yours has just been the insperation to do it. I am thinking its best to glue up woods of simular density so they sand at the same rate???


Nice bowl. I did a laminated bowl in high school. That would have been around 1983. I should do one again too. 

As for your different timbers, using similar density is a food idea. A way around it if using different density timbers is to use a rigid backing pad on your paper and just keep it moving


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I sand my bowls with the lathe in reverse using a 2" disc on a semi-flexible pad chucked in my drill. Didn't have any problem with this one, as it is as smooth as a baby's backside ;-)


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> I sand my bowls with the lathe in reverse using a 2" disc on a semi-flexible pad chucked in my drill. Didn't have any problem with this one, as it is as smooth as a baby's backside ;-)


Curiously - what is the advantage of having the lathe in reverse?

Thx

Dave


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Other than it blows the dust away from me, none ;-)


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice, the padauk really sets it off.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Other than it blows the dust away from me, none ;-)


I like it, I'll give it ago if i set up one of my lathes to be able to go on reverse

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Dave...some Pro's say to switch the rotation of the lathe for every other grit of sand paper. This works to lay down the end grain fibers first one direction and then the other. You can always feel the end grain fibers layed over with your fingers. I do it this way and it works out great with or without power sanding with a disc. By the way that is a real nice bowl Sawdust. I have a feeling we'll see more of those.

Paul


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

I really miss having a reverse feature on my lathe...:yes:
There is a way to do this, TTC?

p


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> I really miss having a reverse feature on my lathe...:yes:
> There is a way to do this, TTC?
> 
> p


I don't know much about electronics but I imagine if you retro-fitted a switch to your lathe that reverses the polarity feeding the motor that it would run in reverse. Of course you would want to ensure the switch is somewhere where it could not be accidentally engaged while the lathe is running.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> I sand my bowls with the lathe in reverse using a 2" disc on a semi-flexible pad chucked in my drill. Didn't have any problem with this one, as it is as smooth as a baby's backside ;-)


Two things:

1) As an army medic, I love the dried blood visual there LOL
2) how on earth did you get the padauk to NOT stain the maple and walnut if you were keeping the bowl on the lathe while sanding??


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job! I've never tried a segmented bowl yet. I guess it would require buying a jointer. I have a table saw, but I know that doesn't get it smooth enough.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I never have a problem with paduak/maple unless there is some end grain or funky grain in the maple, and even then most times not. Just blow the dust off with the air compressor, don't try and wipe it off.


----------

